# How to extract encrypted files?



## redhat (Mar 19, 2007)

I recently formatted my computer. I had encrypted a folder, using Win XP's encryption. But I forgot to decrypt it, before installation. Someone please tell me, how to extract the files from such encrypted folders as they contain very valuable information? Also, does formatting, also erase the my docs folder placed on another partition??


----------



## aj27july (Mar 20, 2007)

look in the FAQ section of the software's website
or maybe contact the program's developers through the website.

and next time do not use these stupid programs. Use TRUE-CRYPT. Its free and open source. And you can recover the files(if they are not on c drive) if you format c: as the encrypted files are placed in well protected Safes.


----------



## redhat (Mar 20, 2007)

I used the inbuilt encryption feature in Windows XP. Not any other program! The encryption feature that prevents your data from being accessed by any other user on that computer. I formatted my drive, now how do I access those folders which I had encrypted before i formatted my drive!


----------



## prasad_den (Mar 20, 2007)

Was your file system NTFS...?? I doubt if you can recover anything worthwhile..!!


----------



## redhat (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes, my file system was and is till NTFS. No, I did not lose the data in formatting! It was on a different drive, and I had encrypted it. I formatted my system drive, and now im unable to access the encrypted folder from the other drive!


----------



## mohit sharma (Apr 9, 2007)

* use software " GetDataback4NTFS " and recover the encrypted folder as like u are recovering portion of hard drive , this software will recover encrypted files as usual normal files  

remember this software isn't a freeware and u know what  *


----------



## techtronic (Apr 10, 2007)

The inbuilt EFS (Encrypting File System) in Windows XP 
requires a Data Recovery Agent to be created for recovery

Also it encrypts using a user's SID and GUID
So if you format your comp after encrypting, u will lose your data as its irrecoverable


----------



## mohit sharma (Apr 11, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> The inbuilt EFS (Encrypting File System) in Windows XP
> requires a Data Recovery Agent to be created for recovery
> 
> Also it encrypts using a user's SID and GUID
> So if you format your comp after encrypting, u will lose your data as its irrecoverable



* believe i had recovered it even after formatting , many times , using procedure told above ! *


----------

